# New Apple iPhone!



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

This Device by Apple happens to be far superior to any other PC, mobile Based Product. What's Funny is this is their very first phone they have designed. This Phone is 10yrs ahead of any other phone on the market! Truly a revolutionary Product!

Go check it Out! Its super Cool. I own one.

http://www.apple.com/iphone/

Anyone else bought one yet?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I want one, but as I stated in the other thread, I am going to wait a month or two.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a PPC phone that is 3 years old and does anything the iphone does.


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> I have a PPC phone that is 3 years old and does anything the iphone does.


Yeah Right, are you joking me! Ha Ha


----------



## TridentOps (Feb 16, 2007)

*Uh Yeah*



gcajnr21 said:


> Yeah Right, are you joking me! Ha Ha


I dont want to get into a comparison here, but the reason I didnt get one is that its lacking in a couple ways. Some of us who have been using smartphones for a while are used to the 'new' things the iPhone offers.

Been able to sync my music to it since day one
all my business documents too
email, internet on the go as well
No Keyboard 
Large touch screen.
SD slot for expandable memory.
Tiny HD

The thing I like the least about the iPhone is that I will be married to iTunes and that its multimedia capabilities are somewhat limited. The youTube feature isnt really youTube. Its apparently a special version using the quicktime codec. 

I said in the other thread that the iPhone is cute, but it just doesn't quite justify replacing an older device with more features. Now if only I could get a hard drive that size


----------



## bcf (Mar 20, 2006)

The only real new feature that I can see is the touchscreen, and I don't need to be scratching up my phone screen anyway. I've also heard they are having tons of problems, and for that kind of money they should be perfect. With all the problems I have with my iMac, I won't let Steve Jobbs get any more of my money!


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

I've ben trying to get one al wee. Maybe its a godsend that they cannot keep them in stock. I will wait it out.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

> This Phone is 10yrs ahead of any other phone on the market!


I'm sure once the Chinese get ahold of one and take it apart, it'll be more like 10 days ahead. technology isn't that far behind, just apple had the cahunas to put all of their eggs in one basket. mebbe it'll work for them like the ipod, but mebbe not!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

gcajnr21 said:


> Yeah Right, are you joking me! Ha Ha


What is the great inovation on the iphone that my HP does not have???


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> What is the great inovation on the iphone that my HP does not have???



1. Visual Voicemail

Need i give you more


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

gcajnr21 said:


> 1. Visual Voicemail
> 
> Need i give you more


Yeah, I need more. Do I really need 'visual voicemail'? Nah, email or regular voice mail works fine. Next?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

gcajnr21 said:


> 1. Visual Voicemail
> 
> Need i give you more


Explain more!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

gcajnr21 said:


> 1. Visual Voicemail
> 
> Need i give you more


What is visual voicemail? Does it print out in text what the person said? If so then that would be handy... but not $500 handy. 

ok so I looked it up before I submitted this thread... How many voicemails are you getting that you need to skip? I get 1 or 2 before I listen and write down what needs to be written down and then I delete them. 

and BTW the multitouch they have on the iphone is nifty... I dont see a HUGE use for it on a mobile device. However I would love to have it on my computer.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

If multi touch is the same thing I'm thinking of my pocket pc has it. Use a little thing that looks like a pen to touch the screen and navigate. You can do anything with it that you would use a mouse for on a computer.
These pics aren't real great but they were taken a few years ago with my old cam phone.


----------



## TridentOps (Feb 16, 2007)

While im normally a devout apple basher, I think they had some really great ideas for this phone, but it really isnt for people who would need it for work. It lacks critical applications and interfaces, but it looks sweet.

I kinda look at it like the motorola razor they released a few years ago. More for the hipsters than the working man. Thats not to say its not innovative in any way. One thing I give apple is the pretty face they put on their products. 


It would be nice, though unlikely, if apple were to release a business version that supported expandable memory and some sort of business suite. If it had that and the ability to get off of the sprint network, I might be more convinced. The lockin to itunes and at&t is my biggest issue.

The wifi phone tmobile is releasing is pretty interesting. that has a lot of uses IMO.


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

go and watch the video tour. There are applications being made for the iPhone right now. The interface is amazing what are thinking?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

*Total package??????*

I see the purchase prices and capabilities. No one ever mentions how much it costs to operate these things (what will my monthly be?).

Ol#2 is an IT consultant, uses a phone that is more primitive than mine and racks up $400-500 bills. My bill is about $130. That's a total of around $600 per mo. just for communication for 2 people.

It seems that it wasn't that long ago that the landline with answering machine cost $20.


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

All iPhone plans come with unlimited data transfer. Also the iPhone will connect to wifi. Its just as fast as my laptop Internet heck I'm typing this message from my iPhone right now and surfing the web very fast. Go to att website and check the plans mine is $59 a month with 450 min and I get rollover minutes


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

My phone has wifi as well. No unlimited plan available yet thought. Best Telus offers is 3 month unlimited when you first activate. And then $100/month after that for 250mb of internet usage and $3/mb if you go over. That will probably change soon though because I think Rogers is offering unlimited now.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

gcajnr21 said:


> All iPhone plans come with unlimited data transfer. Also the iPhone will connect to wifi. Its just as fast as my laptop Internet heck I'm typing this message from my iPhone right now and surfing the web very fast. Go to att website and check the plans mine is $59 a month with 450 min and I get rollover minutes


My PPC phone has wifi too, just as fast as my laptop... I also have unlimited data from AT&T so I can surf when I dont have wifi access.


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

well my phone is still cooler than yours even though you will never admit it.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

oh ya!!?? well...well...MY TRUCK IS COOLER THEN YOURS!!! :jester: :tt2: :lol:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

gcajnr21 said:


> well my phone is still cooler than yours even though you will never admit it.


Can you expand your memory??? I am not limited to 4 or 8 gigs.... I could have a terrabyte if I wanted to buy all the cards.


Face it that is the biggest mistake they made is to not have sd or mini sd slots on that phone. 

There is nothing wrong with the iphone (except that you cant expand its memory)... it is just not 10 years ahead of its time. And its way over priced.

Let me ask real quick does it interface with a spreadsheet thing like excel? I was wondering if it did becuase I use excel for estimates and it kind of nice to be able to pull pricing info right on my phone.


----------



## pstorey (Apr 23, 2007)

when you say interface what do you mean?
It can certainly open a word or Excel documnet from an e-mail.
I haven't tried to edit a doc yet.
What ppc are you using?

As far as the iPhone is concerned, as the ad says, "touching is believing".


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not trying to diss the new iphone. honestly I know very little about it. It is not available in Canada yet (far as I know) But the pocket pc meets alll my needs. I have word and excell (that I use alot) expandable memory, wifi, I can use the stylus on the screen to write text (dont use it though. haven't got the patience to program it. keybord works great) and a bunch of other chit I don't bother with. One thing that does suck about it is when you need to `clear dtorage` need sync up with pc to get all my stuff back. Got around that now though. Wife found a program that I put on my storage card. Get it all back in a few seconds after reset without having to sync. Will share that if anyone wants it? Found it for ppc 6700 and palm treo


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

pstorey said:


> when you say interface what do you mean?
> It can certainly open a word or Excel documnet from an e-mail.
> I haven't tried to edit a doc yet.
> What ppc are you using?
> ...


I have an OLD one hp 6315 I think its 4 years old.


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

does your phone have google earth? Last night me and my brother were driving and we decided tp het some pizza but we had no idea were the closest pizza joint was. So i got on my iPhone and opened "Maps"(a pre loaded app from apple) I typed the area code and pizza and boom there were all the closest pizza joints on a map and showed driving directions to them and there phone #. All i had too do is touch the number and it called them, whats cool is i touched the sattelite icon and It showed arieal photos of them all.


----------



## TridentOps (Feb 16, 2007)

*actually*



gcajnr21 said:


> well my phone is still cooler than yours even though you will never admit it.


Its just newer with less features

I have expandable memory - It doesnt. So i can store client estimated on a card and not take up HD space. that and my work photo album.
I can play flash video, avi, wmv file formats. Not just apples video format. the iPhone plays 1 special quicktime codec.

I dont need itunes or Windows media player to use my phone.

I've had a touchscreen for years.

It has wifi, bluetooth (for exchanging those cards, wireless sync) and mobile data.

The whole look up and call thing, its been done for years on yahoo and other services. Mobile browsing is not new with the Iphone.
I also like that there is more software availible, but the windows suite works fine.

All im saying is the iphone is not new is what its doing, its just real slick about it. 

And its not google earth. Its the google data via ajax which is the main language apps have to be constructed with on the iPhone. To you there may be no difference, which was the goal. But others who follow tech closely know its pretty much a cute phone locked into a vendor with a lot of gotchas. 

I like what they are doing, and its great your happy with your phone. But it really does have way too many gotchas to be a truly mobile device.


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

The iPhone is way slicker than any other phone. All I'm saying is the I phone does everthing better than your phone. 

So how much is a 8gig expandable memory card? Okay

I really need more than 8 gigs.

Why do I need anymore?


----------



## pstorey (Apr 23, 2007)

"But it really does have way too many gotchas to be a truly mobile device."

I have to take issue with that staement. The only real gotcha you mention is the need to use at&t which I agree is a pain but nevertheless it is truly a "mobile device" regardless of the 8gb limitation. Everything is backed up to your computer nightly through sync/charging as any valuable info should be and comparing it to a smartphone is like comparing a Prius to a pick-up. Sure they do the same type things but in very different ways.

Pick one up at an apple store, play around with it you may be surprised.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I understand how hard it would be to get on here and come to the realization that the $600 item you bought THINKING it was 10 years ahead of its time is really not very new. Keep telling yourself that its really inovative... And I will continue to show you how its not that new... And like I said if you like it good for you but dont confuse yourself into thinking its amazingly new.

So if it is truly 10 years ahead of its time then you wont need to buy a new phone for 10 years... do you really beleive that?

As far as pizza goes.... I was in Chigaco visting family a few weeks ago... An uncle tells us to meet at this certain pizza place... I got on google and googled the name and came up with a map and driving directions... So how is that differant?


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Robert apparently you know nothing about the iphone. the technology in the iphone is 10yrs ahead of anything on the market. If Apple never came out with this phone it would take 10yrs for someone to come out with a phone with the same technology. Apparently you know nothing about Steve Jobs and Apple. Apple invented the Mouse, think about that for a little bit, Kinda a revolutionary product! Ipods, Revolutionary product that has changed the complete music industry. Iphone has and will change the mobile phone industry. Just Wait and see.

Ive played on several PPC and they all are butt slow and the whole interface is lame. Keyboards suck, stylus sucks lots of things suck on them.

Im sorry but what ive said here on this thread is true. There are several reviews that back me up so just get over it. The iphone sold more than any other phone on its first day.

You just keep on starting your fires with sticks and a stone. 
I will use my matches.


----------



## dvon104 (Jun 23, 2007)

they are cool...no doubt...but I will stick to my good ole reliable flip phone and my lap top....

and if I lose or break it at a jobsite or where ever...for about 30 bucks and in 30 minutes ..I am back in business to making and receiving calls....

if the above happens to your Iphone how long and how much will it cost to retrieve info and get back to work ?...and I am serious ...I do not know ...it is a real ??...

all files and programs on laptop I back up on PC at home ...and I keep on a flashdrive

will not be long before Apple and Microsoft ...just say screw it and develop a chip that you just go get planted in your brain and you do every thing you do now just by thinking it ...j/k..


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

How is an ipod revolutionary? I had mp3 players years before the ipod. 

My first computer did not have a mouse and I would prefer to use keyboard controls and I still do most of the time.

I have no doubt that it will change the phone industry.

If you looked around you would see the same stuff in other devices. Keep digging for that one amazing thing and please post it.


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

apple has what they call apple care. It is basically a 3 yr warranty so if anything happens you can just take it up to any apple store and they will give you the best customer service you can think of and fix or give you a new phone with no charge. Your phone syncs info to your laptop or desktop so you will not lose any info. 

My suggestion is just go up to the apple store and ask all the question you have. Everyone up there is super friendly and they will not push you.


Robert I have nothing left to say to you so keep thinking your little world is the same as mine. Good luck

We should all still be driving model-t's!!! Haha


----------



## TridentOps (Feb 16, 2007)

*that was because...*



pstorey said:


> "But it really does have way too many gotchas to be a truly mobile device."
> 
> I have to take issue with that staement. The only real gotcha you mention is the need to use at&t which I agree is a pain but nevertheless it is truly a "mobile device" regardless of the 8gb limitation. Everything is backed up to your computer nightly through sync/charging as any valuable info should be and comparing it to a smartphone is like comparing a Prius to a pick-up. Sure they do the same type things but in very different ways.
> 
> Pick one up at an apple store, play around with it you may be surprised.


There is a lack of choice. The world doesn't come suited to one vendor or file type. I need something more versatile. I don't care if it looks pretty. Im don't buy technology because it puts a pretty face on things. I but it because its functional. Backup is something that is years old my friend. So is needing to transcode all av files to a particular file type. We are supposed to be moving forward, not backward.

gcajnr21: Dude, i hate to say this, but you border on fanboy. Any person who actually does more than listen to mp3's with their trendy phone knows what this device is. A cool product for people who want something cool. 

But as someone who as dealt in 1's and 0's for the majority of his life I will say this: don't take the attitude that your toy is the best there is, because well, it isnt. Maybe its great for you and your specific uses, but did it ever occur to you someone with a more technical acumen might find it limiting and featureless?

We get it, you love your iPhone. but you are seriously going in circles ranting about how great it is. As preciously stated. All of these features have existed for years now, and with better integration.

Please let me know if the iphone can transfer my outlook tasks, assignments, attachments, calendar, and email. Let me know if I can use custom apps on it. Like the flash gallery I use for my photos. You say it has one! I know, but why have two that you have to update independently? 

Dont get me started on how I could eat 8 gigs in no time. this goes back to my statement of not truly being mobile. Expandable memory means i can have any or all of my project files on me at all times. Sans laptop. Believe me it comes in handy when you need to send something somewhere fast in the field with no time to go across town in traffic. Does it support vpn? Its quite useful to check the office machine from a job site. And AJAX + VPN = no joy.

I could go on and on but I will just say this. Enjoy your product. But please don't put other people down because we don't see the value in it that you do. Being able to adapt to any given situation is key for me, and after looking at it, the iphone wouldn't make it.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

gcajnr21 said:


> apple has what they call apple care. It is basically a 3 yr warranty so if anything happens you can just take it up to any apple store and they will give you the best customer service you can think of and fix or give you a new phone with no charge. Your phone syncs info to your laptop or desktop so you will not lose any info.
> 
> My suggestion is just go up to the apple store and ask all the question you have. Everyone up there is super friendly and they will not push you.
> 
> ...



You missed your calling...........you should sell phones!

Side note- I have always had the newest and best phone on the market. From the original blackberry to the Razor, after reading this thread I do not have a want for the apple phone.


----------



## pstorey (Apr 23, 2007)

I cant understand how you say it's not functional, or that it doesn't support vpn, mine syncs with my entourage and ical. Support for ms exchange server is about to be announced if it's not already.
There's plenty of custom apps available and it has its own photo gallery built in too. 
you need 8 gigs plus, I don't. Apple works for some people not for others. It is undeniably a great product. Not 10 years ahead, not revolutionary sure, but it's a highly functional, logical and intuitive device that has shaken up the industry.

Linux is pushing their iphone already
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/smartpho...one-ships-in-october-at-450-to-600-275414.php


----------



## pstorey (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.apple.com/iphone/questionsandanswers.html


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

I have the 8 gig Iphone and I love it. It's worked flawlessly and I'm using it 10 times as much as any other phone I've ever had, in real world ways that are making my life easier.

It's true that most of those features have been on other phones, like the blackberry I just gave up (with no regrets). 

The main attraction to the Iphone for me is it's ease of use. I was almost computer phobic a few years ago and have a hard time figuring this stuff out, but with this phone I have been able to do everything I want really easily.

I will say that if you like upgrading your computers and phones, that apple tends to not give you as many options but I think the options it does have work easier.

Most of those things that were listed as limits to the phone already have upgrades and programs upgrading them. I recieved one already. The only thing I can think of that's not easily fixed is the expandable memory. Other than that it seems like software upgrades, which my existing phone can get.

I can open excel and word but I can't alter them or work on them but that's another upgrade that's coming soon.

And dude, chill with the apple flag waving, your'e making us normal apple users look bad man. Some people like em, some don't.  It's as easy as that.

Wack


----------

